# "Entry level BMW"



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

I've seen several people use this term as a description for the Mini2.

Its strange, but I don't believe alot of Mini owners even really consider it a BMW of any kind. I know I don't.

I owned a 91 525 for a few years. It was an OK car, but BMW couldn't hook me with it. Lately, I've given their styling a pretty big "Its alright, but nothing special". My wife is totally uninspired by anything wearing the BMW nomicker. Its not that we don't like them, its just that they never really seemed remarkable.

I didn't really like the VW bug when it was re-introduced recently. It was bulbous and seemed to be a new shell on the old rabbit chassis.

Then came the mini. Its not typical German styling. It has all the personality of the original mini which thuroughly hides the fact that there's a butt-ton of German engineering underneath.

I don't consider my Mini to be a BMW. I do thank BMW for buying Mini and re-introducing the car with the best of BMW engineering behind some aspects of it. I also thank BMW for not trying to make it a BMW.

So... I don't own a mini hoping that I'll someday be able to afford a better BMW. I own a mini because there's nothing else out there that's quite like it and I very much like what it is (as well as what it is not). No other BMW really does that for me. Different strokes for different folks.

AKDejaVu


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

To my mind, the Mini is not a true "BMW". Just like the new Rolls will be a Rolls and not a BMW. I suppose if others want to think of the Mini as an entry level BMW, then whatever floats their boat, and if it drives sales, so much the better. But we'll have to wait for the coming 1 series for a true entry level bimmer.


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

The MINI should never be referred to as an "Entry level BMW," because that's what the 3-series is for. The Mini is in a league of its own, it's a Mini Cooper...though BMW did a remarkable job of reincarnating the Mini, it's still a Mini...not a BMW. Those who claim it to be an entry-level Bimmer are just jealous because they couldn't afford the Mini and had to setlle for a Honda Civic. :flipoff:


----------

